# All Season Tyres - a minor drawback, I think.



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Back in September last year, I decided to switch to all season tyres on my Toyota Previa (Vredestein Quatrac 3).

Fine for four months, then today my wife had to take avoiding action when a large lorry wanted to occupy the bit of road she was already driving on. Thankfully, no collision or injury, but she did hit the kerb and BANG!! - one well ventilated tyre.

Based on experience this afternoon, I have a nasty feeling that this is going to get expensive. After trying the usual stockists of Quatracs with no luck, I phoned Vredestein UK who tell me that their stock system shows no Quatrac 3 tyres currently available in the UK or Holland - they have outstanding orders from some of their distributors and don't expect to be able to fill those until early April.

January in the UK is definitely not the time to be replacing all season/winter tyres.

Mike


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I take it you have tried the likes of www.blackcircles.com , www.tyres-online.co.uk, www.mytyres.co.uk etc. You might have some luck with them. At worst you might get 2 different brand Winter tyres for the front.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

ched999uk said:


> I take it you have tried the likes of www.blackcircles.com , www.tyres-online.co.uk, www.mytyres.co.uk etc. You might have some luck with them. At worst you might get 2 different brand Winter tyres for the front.


I've tried them and plenty more. Unfortunately, my tyre size - 235/45/R17 - isn't the most common to start with. There are still winter tyres to be had in the £160 - £220 range, but I've been mainly looking for all-seasons.

I wouldn't mix winter or all-seasons with summer tyres, but I'm not so sure of the advisability of mixing all-seasons with winters. I'm trying to get some advice from Vredestein on what tyres they might suggest to pair with the Quatracs.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Providing you ahve the same type on the same axle you shouldnt have any problems. Its the UK after all, not the depths of Scandinavia :roll:


----------

